# laban



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

What is the meaning of "Wala akong laban."?


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> ....What is the meaning of "Wala akong laban."?....



Depending on context, it can mean _I have no chance_ OR _My chances are very slim_ OR _My prospects are very poor _OR simply, _Things don't  look good for me_.


----------



## mataripis

Walang panama' is correct.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks!


----------

